# comment acceder au NAS de la Freebox V6?



## atari.fr (3 Mars 2012)

Bonjour

avec http://mafreebox.freebox.fr
 j'arrive a acceder aux setting
   mais comment voir mes fichiers de mon mac car sur http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/explorer.php# je ne vois pas les disks dur du mac


avec ftp://mafreebox.freebox.fr  (je suppose quand on est pas chez soi)
comment on fait sur mac ? car lorsque je tape ftp://mafreebox.freebox.fr
j'ai une fenetre avec login et mot de passe, je rentre freebox et pass (mot de passe entré dans la config mac os "*Paramètres des partages Mac OS" *de la freebox)

 mais erreur 530 : you're not login in !

merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h43 ----------

idem sur le finder, en faisant se connecter au serveur

_ftp://freebox@hd2.freebox.fr ou ftp://hd2.freebox.fr

je met le nom et le mot de passe... la roue tourne mais je ne me connecte jamais

merci de votre aide
_


----------



## Aliboron (3 Mars 2012)

Je ne comprends probablement pas bien la question. Chez moi (Snow Leopard et Freebox Revolution aussi), une fois l'option "Partage Mac" activée dans la console de la Freebox (onglet "NAS" > "Partage Mac OS X") et l'icône Finder choisie, le disque dur de la Freebox apparaît tout seul dans la marge de gauche des fenêtres du Finder, sous le nom de "Freebox Server" dans la section "PARTAGÉS". Pas chez toi, donc ?


----------



## atari.fr (5 Mars 2012)

si dans partagé j'ai bien Freebox serveur mais il me dit "non connecté" ....

donc par ce biais... je ne sais pas comment faire


----------



## Aliboron (5 Mars 2012)

A priori, il faut le sélectionner puis cliquer sur le bouton sur la droite de la fenêtre principale pour se connecter...


----------



## atari.fr (5 Mars 2012)

ah oui il y a un bouton se connecter


mais cette config de nas n'est que accessible depuis: http://mafreebox.freebox.fr  ?

 pas d'autre moyen ? sur ma page perso de free (la ou on configure le wifi et le routeur) ?







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h40 ----------

pour acceder depuis le web dehors de chez moi

il faut passer par http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/explorer.php  ?

merci


----------



## mattoto (5 Mars 2012)

Salut,

tu veux accéder au disque dur de ta FB, si tu es connecter sur ta FB, Ouvre le Finder, et tu l'as retrouve sur le volet de gauche "partage" Nommé : "FreeBox Server" pour te co, tu te met en invité si tu n'as pas mis d'Identifiant, sinon rendre les ID pour entrer déçu.

si c'est bien ça que tu veux.

Bon courage 

edit: en dehors de chez toi, je ne veux pas me mouillé je n'ai jamais tester...

mais je présume que cette adresse : http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/explorer.php  est une adresse Local, est je pense peut être qu'il faut ouvrir un port pour faire une redirection vers cette adresse pour y accédé...

sinon j'ai cru comprendre qu'il faut je pense que tu utilisé ton IP externe pour te co déçu... à tester.


----------



## mattoto (12 Mars 2012)

Problème résolue?


----------



## atari.fr (12 Mars 2012)

ca marche en interne dans mon reseau wifi ou rj45

 mais depuis dehors ?? je ne sais pas comment faire


----------

